# Greetings from Arizona



## Dash Khalsa (Jul 18, 2015)

I just downloaded this app and I am learning to navigate it! Very cool concept. Fraternal greetings to everyone!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 18, 2015)

Greetings, I hope you enjoy.  The best way to get answers is to ask.


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 18, 2015)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 19, 2015)

Dash where in AZ you from?  I teavel to phoenix on business quite a bit


----------



## Dash Khalsa (Jul 21, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Dash where in AZ you from?  I teavel to phoenix on business quite a bit


Oh, cool! I live around the Paradise Valley area. My lodge is Scottsdale Lodge #43.


----------



## Dash Khalsa (Jul 21, 2015)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> Greetings, I hope you enjoy.  The best way to get answers is to ask.


Thanks!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Dash Khalsa (Jul 26, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome to the community here!



Thanks! Love it.


----------

